# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG GW550 - smartphone 3G

## nguyenanhthuoc

Máy có màn hình QVGA 2,4 inch với độ phân giải hình ảnh 240 x 320 pixel và kích cỡ đủ nhỏ để vừa trong túi áo bạn.

LG GW550 cũng hỗ trợ một camera 3 megapixel, tương thích với bốn băng tần 850/900/1800/1900MHz của mạng di động toàn cầu và ba băng tần của mạng UMTS (850/1900/2100MHz) cùng các ứng dụng của công nghệ 3G.

Máy sử dụng pin 1300mAh và hiện chưa có thông tin về giá bán cũng như ngày tung ra sản phẩm này trên thị trường từ nhà sản xuất
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
chê nhỉ?
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Chiếc điện thoại này mang tên GW550, được thiết kế bo tròn hai đầu trên dưới tương tự như các kiểu máy cảm ứng của hãng thời gian gần đây. Màn hình máy có kích thước 2.4 inch với camera chính tích hợp là 3 megapixel cùng camera phụ cho thoại 3G. Máy có thể hoạt động trên các băng tần GSM và mạng 3G HSPA. Pin theo máy có dung lượng là 1300 mAh cho thời gian sử dụng vào khoảng 3 ngày.


_thông số cấu hình máy trưng bày tại triển lãm_


_hình ảnh máy thực trên tay bên cạnh thông số kỹ thuật phía dưới_

​ Hiện đã có thông tin là máy sẽ được phân phối đầu tiên tại thị trường Bắc Mỹ qua 2 nhà mạng là Roger và AT&T. Các quốc gia, vùng lãnh thổ còn lại sẽ được phân phối vào khoảng đầu quý IV năm nay.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Hãng sản xuất thiết bị tiêu dùng và công nghệ thông tin Hàn Quốc – LG đã vừa cho ra mắt một chiếc điện thoại chạy trên hệ điều hành Window Mobile Standard 6.1, màn hình cứng và có bàn phím Full Qwerty tại triển lãm Công nghệ truyền thông 2009 tại Singapore.*

----------


## phimzalo

em GW550 này cũng được hỗ trợ một camera 3 megapixel, tương thích với bốn băng tần 850/900/1800/1900MHz của mạng di động toàn cầu và ba băng tần của mạng UMTS (850/1900/2100MHz) cùng các ứng dụng của công nghệ 3G. 

Máy sử dụng pin 1300mAh nên tha hồ mà không lo pin yếu hay hết nhanh khi gọi điện nhiều
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*[replacer_img]*
*[replacer_img]*​

----------


## viettopcare10

máy xài Win mobile thường bị kêu là chạy chậm, phiên bản win mới nhất này + công nghệ LG ko bít có khá khẩm hơn ko?

----------


## pu6511

đây đây. coi review là biết!
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c8nBjTwSQfA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c8nBjTwSQfA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## hungtk15122010

chắc là nhanh hơn rồi vì phiên bản mới sẽ sửa được lỗi của phiên bản sau mà

----------


## thangtnpt0021

nhanh phết! cầm vào tay mới thấy em này hơi to so với tay con gái!chẹp chẹp.

----------


## ngobaolac

em này ko có đài FM bà con ạ![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nholoiemnoi

điện thoại mà không có FM cũng không sao đâu mà bạn, miễn là đủ tính năng khác như nghe, gọi, chụp ảnh...

----------


## sonanh3082

hình như em này được thiết cho cho phái mạnh thì phải, nữ nên dùng các em dòng máy gập hay trượt thì hợp hơn. nói vậy chứ em này cũng không đến nỗi to vậy đâu.keke

----------


## boylangtu

FM cũng có xài nhiều đâu, điện thoại của mình cũng có Fm nhưng thỉnh thoảng lắm mới đụng đến.

----------


## vgreen23

mà em này mấy màu này nhìn cũng được lâu lâu ồi, không biết dạo này có thêm màu khác không nhỉ

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

em ý dùng hệ điều hành Microsoft Windows Mobile 6.5 Standard wifi, 3G đều đủ cả

----------


## banga

> mà em này mấy màu này nhìn cũng được lâu lâu ồi, không biết dạo này có thêm màu khác không nhỉ


hiện tại thì mới chỉ thấy màu đen, chứ chưa thấy có thêm màu gì khác.

----------


## dungwinline

em này ko thấy có FM?????sao kỳ vậy nhỉ?

----------

